# Would really appreciate some advice on moving to Canada.



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi to all, my name is Wendy, im very new to this and hope im doing it the right way. I could really so with some help and advice. Basically myself and partner have decided that we are going to move to canada and do not even know where to start, or if we are making the right decision.

I am 29 and Jimmy is 34 we have two children, Chloe age 10 and James age 6. We have been making ends meet here in Ireland for the last 4 years and simply can't do it any more, so its decision time..............and we are scared.

Jimmy is a qualified Carpenter and i have qualifications in the care sector but do not know if the qualify. I currently work in a nursing home and Jimmy has no work and can NOT get any no matter how hard he tries, there just isnt any to be got.

SO, were going to start the process of moving to Canada when i figure out what to actually do to start. 

Or biggest questions are
1)How do we do this
2) is there really work over there
3)where should we move to
4)are the schools good

Jimmy has family in Toronto, so should we make this our first choice of where to go. Will it help us "get in" as such to have family there?

There are so many questions we have but i dont want to bombard yous, i will leave it there for now and hopefully someone can help, god knows i need it.

Thank you so much
Wendy


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wendy82 said:


> Hi to all, my name is Wendy, im very new to this and hope im doing it the right way. I could really so with some help and advice. Basically myself and partner have decided that we are going to move to canada and do not even know where to start, or if we are making the right decision.
> 
> I am 29 and Jimmy is 34 we have two children, Chloe age 10 and James age 6. We have been making ends meet here in Ireland for the last 4 years and simply can't do it any more, so its decision time..............and we are scared.
> 
> ...


Hello Wendy and welcome to the site.

To immigrate to Canada you must either have an occupation on THE LIST of 29 that are in demand here or you must have pre-arranged employment. The only occupation that may apply in your case is 7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades. If your husband fits into this category then he would be eligible for a Permanent Resident visa.
Your family here cannot help you with sponsorship but could help give you a higher score. You should read the following website closely then, by all means, come back with more questions.
Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada

Much Good Luck.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you so much, i wasnt expecting a reply so fast. Im sitting here with page after page opened up and feel like im smothering with it all, im sure when i have a general direction i will feel less bogged down with it all.

He is on the list, would that help me and the children get in do you know? Sorry for all the questions, just dont know where to start.

I will have a look on that site now.

Thank you so much again, its very much appreciated


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

wendy82 said:


> Thank you so much, i wasnt expecting a reply so fast. Im sitting here with page after page opened up and feel like im smothering with it all, im sure when i have a general direction i will feel less bogged down with it all.
> 
> He is on the list, would that help me and the children get in do you know? Sorry for all the questions, just dont know where to start.
> 
> ...


Oh yes, it includes you and the children. 
Many people are overwhelmed by the process. Firstly you must determine if hubby qualifies for PR status. The CIC website is complex but if you go slowly all will be revealed. You can, if you feel inclined to spend the money, hire an Immigration Consultant to help you through the process, but if you can do it yourself you'll save a lot of money.
Please return with any questions you may have.


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi;
I am new to the Canada forum...

I am interested in applying for Canadian Permanent Residence under the Provincial Nominee Program. Please suggest me if I have any chance for this whatsoever?

I am 29 years old and have completed M.S.(Electrical Engg) from USA.I was on a work permit at as electrical engineer for one year in the USA. 
Which provinces/states are most likely to grant me work permit and what is the prcoessing time?

thanks ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> "To immigrate to Canada you must either have an occupation on THE LIST of 29 ....."


Hi;
I am new to the Canada forum..Have been active on the Australia Forum for quite some time now..
Where is this List of 29 ? Is it under the Federal skilled program or somewhere else?

I am interested in applying for Canadian Permanent Residence under the Provincial Nominee Program. Please suggest me if I have any chance for this whatsoever?

I am 29 years old and have completed M.S.(Electrical Engg) from USA.I was on a work permit at as electrical engineer for one year in the USA. 
Which provinces/states are most likely to grant me work permit and what is the prcoessing time?

thanks ...


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, here is a list of the 29, i found it by using google, but you will find more info on it if you google it also. Im sory i can not be of more help, i just started this process and i have not got very far, i do know about the list though, so i hope this helps.

List of 29 Occupations under the Federal Skilled Worker Program

0631 Restaurant and Food Service Managers
0811 Primary Production Managers (Except Agriculture)
1122 Professional Occupations in Business Services to Management
1233 Insurance Adjusters and Claims Examiners
2121 Biologists and Related Scientists
2151 Architects
3111 Specialist Physicians
3112 General Practitioners and Family Physicians
3113 Dentists
3131 Pharmacists
3142 Physiotherapists
3152 Registered Nurses
3215 Medical Radiation Technologists
3222 Dental Hygienists & Dental Therapists
3233 Licensed Practical Nurses
4151 Psychologists
4152 Social Workers
6241 Chefs
6242 Cooks
7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades
7216 Contractors and Supervisors, Mechanic Trades
7241 Electricians (Except Industrial & Power System)
7242 Industrial Electricians
7251 Plumbers
7265 Welders & Related Machine Operators
7312 Heavy-Duty Equipment Mechanics
7371 Crane Operators
7372 Drillers & Blasters – Surface Mining, Quarrying & Construction
8222 Supervisors, Oil and Gas Drilling and Service


Very best of luck to you.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

An ex-coworker of my wife and her partner are about to apply for PR through him under 7215 Contractors and Supervisors, Carpentry Trades. He was speaking to a CIC agent recently who advised him to get their application in ASAP as they are very close to cap reached for that position.

The List and statuses for each position can be found here:
Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing as of July 1, 2011


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Wow, thank you for the heads up on that. I may do this ASAP, ahhhhhh. Where do i start............................

Thank you so much for letting me know.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

Ok, i cant do this, its all way to complicated and now im worried i wont do it right and it will delay my application. I know i might be freaking out a bit but its prob the kick up the bum i needed to sort this out. 

We decided yesterday that we are doing this for sure, no turning back now, we actually cant wait now, so excited. :clap2:

Does anyone know of a reputable agency we can pick to sort all of this out for us???


Thank you


----------



## sheen1 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi im new to this and would appreciate any information on the steps you have to take to move to Canada.. We are not married and have 2 children and want a change and Canada seems to be a good option. information on how and where to apply, where is the best place in canada to live... any information to get me started would be great...


----------



## scuudz (Sep 13, 2011)

wendy82 said:


> Ok, i cant do this, its all way to complicated and now im worried i wont do it right and it will delay my application. I know i might be freaking out a bit but its prob the kick up the bum i needed to sort this out.
> 
> We decided yesterday that we are doing this for sure, no turning back now, we actually cant wait now, so excited. :clap2:
> 
> ...


I used VRV Global, which is located in Calgary, Alberta. Although my application is still under processing, my experience with them so far has been good. They specialize in corporate immigration, but handle all sorts of cases. I am not allowed to post links to other websites on this forum yet, so I'll try this: the website is www dot vrv dot ca

EDIT: I would also like to add that I'm no expert, but in my opinion your chances of getting accepted into Canada might improve if you choose to move to a location within Canada that is NOT hotbed for immigrants e.g. Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver. I'd have to say the chances would be the greatest in Atlantic Canada (Newfoundland and Labrador, Nova Scotia, New Brunswick and Prince Edward Island) Good luck!!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

sheen1 said:


> Hi im new to this and would appreciate any information on the steps you have to take to move to Canada.. We are not married and have 2 children and want a change and Canada seems to be a good option. information on how and where to apply, where is the best place in canada to live... any information to get me started would be great...


Here is Immigration Canada's website, it's a great place to start.

Welcome to Citizenship and Immigration Canada

What are your jobs? Basically, to move to Canada you would require a job on "the list" (see below) or a job offer which will require an employer to apply for a Labour Market Option (LMO) to employ one of you from overseas. If the employer gets the LMO one of you would receive a Temporary Work Permit (TWP) and you would all be able to move to Canada.

Instructions on which skilled worker applications are eligible for processing as of July 1, 2011


----------



## scuudz (Sep 13, 2011)

sheen1 said:


> Hi im new to this and would appreciate any information on the steps you have to take to move to Canada.. We are not married and have 2 children and want a change and Canada seems to be a good option. information on how and where to apply, where is the best place in canada to live... any information to get me started would be great...


You could also use the new 'Come to Canada' wizard as a starting point. It is a great and simple tool to use that tells you what options you could use to immigrate to Canada based on your specific case. Just google 'come to canada wizard'. Good luck!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

scuudz said:


> You could also use the new 'Come to Canada' wizard as a starting point. It is a great and simple tool to use that tells you what options you could use to immigrate to Canada based on your specific case. Just google 'come to canada wizard'. Good luck!


Here is the link:
Come to Canada


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

*To scuudz and G-mo*

Wow, thank yous so much for that information, it has really helped.

Scuudz i am about to look up that agency, thanks for the help with that, and i suppose we were strongly considering Toronto as Jimmy has family there and we never really considered going further but its defo worth thinking about, so thank you.

G-Mo, same to yourself, one bit of information from someone who knows more than yourself can go a long way, now i know a general direction to go.

Its much appreciated. :clap2:


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

*sheen*



sheen1 said:


> Hi im new to this and would appreciate any information on the steps you have to take to move to Canada.. We are not married and have 2 children and want a change and Canada seems to be a good option. information on how and where to apply, where is the best place in canada to live... any information to get me started would be great...


Wow, i wonder are you as scared as i was, the people on here are SOOO helpful and have really helped me with the information they already know, which has got me further along than i think i would have done on my own.

You really need to decide on which entry path is best for you. Not being married is not a problem as far as i know as long as he is father to your children (i think). All of the q's you have asked are almost the same as mine. I would read back over this thread, there are some useful links to use. As long as one of yous are on the list of 29 (which i posted on the thread also) then you can apply for the Federal Skilled Workers Permit.

There is also some info there from scuudz. Helpful to know you should really think hard about where you are going to move to.

I hope the info i have gave you is right, its really a matter of getting a starting point, i would suggest getting a notebook and dividing it into sections ie. types of permit, location, schools etc and put down ANY information you think is relevant to you. Its hard at the start but like i said, ask these lovely people q's, they are very very helpful.

Best of luck
Wendy


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

wendy82 said:


> Ok, i cant do this, its all way to complicated and now im worried i wont do it right and it will delay my application. I know i might be freaking out a bit but its prob the kick up the bum i needed to sort this out.
> 
> We decided yesterday that we are doing this for sure, no turning back now, we actually cant wait now, so excited. :clap2:
> 
> ...


Hi wendy,

I can help you with an immigration lawyer. We used him when we came over. He will give half hour or so on the phone free... But if he thinks you do not qualify, he will tell you!

Friends of ours are here in Ontario, She is Canadian, he is from the UK. And he is a VERY good carpenter. But the work he gets is very lame, so be prepared!

Jeff


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

jeff66 said:


> Hi wendy,
> 
> I can help you with an immigration lawyer. We used him when we came over. He will give half hour or so on the phone free... But if he thinks you do not qualify, he will tell you!
> 
> ...


That would be brilliant Jeff, any help at all would be greatly appreciated. 

Wendy


----------



## JenT (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi Wendy,

I went through the process of moving to Canada a few years ago. I did the process myself and submitted my application, but it was lengthy. In fact I didn't hear anything for over 14 months (this isn't normal apparently so don't get put off by that!). At that point I hired an imigration lawyer to help. As you would expect lawyer's fees are not cheap, and frustratingly they weren't able to help me with application. The best tip I was given was to contact my local MP. At that stage I was in Canada on a tourist visa for 6 months. They were super helpful, found out the status of my application and pushed it through the system. 

So in a very convulted way, if you wanting to save money I would complete the application youself. It's super lenghty, but pretty straightforward. The key is to get it in as the whole process can be a long one! Then once it's in bug your MP to help expidite. An immigration lawyer has no more push with the system than an MP.

Best of luck!
Jen.


----------



## wendy82 (Oct 13, 2011)

JenT said:


> Hi Wendy,
> 
> I went through the process of moving to Canada a few years ago. I did the process myself and submitted my application, but it was lengthy. In fact I didn't hear anything for over 14 months (this isn't normal apparently so don't get put off by that!). At that point I hired an imigration lawyer to help. As you would expect lawyer's fees are not cheap, and frustratingly they weren't able to help me with application. The best tip I was given was to contact my local MP. At that stage I was in Canada on a tourist visa for 6 months. They were super helpful, found out the status of my application and pushed it through the system.
> 
> ...



Well Jen, that's some great advice and very good of you to share it. I have decided to do it myself, i think you are right, i already have to save €14,000 to show we can support ourselves and i think paying another €2000 on top of that for someone to fill out the forms is just to much. The forms actually arent that hard to fill out really are they! I have sent of the garda clearance forms so when we get them back we can send off the visa application. Im just so eager to get this all sorted and sent off, im sure you know the feeling. Its very frustrating, i cant think of anything but Canada. Maybe i will get some sleep once its all done 

We actually don't have MP's in Ireland, its TD's but they would be no where near where i live, i will defo be getting in contact with the local councilor and asking him for some advice.

Cheers for that.

Do you like it over there?

Regards
Wendy


----------



## Akinsomo (Feb 3, 2011)

A company in canada has given me appointment offer, and they apply for my LMO going to twelve weeks now , and i have not heard anything from them, anybody in the house have an ideal?


----------



## scuudz (Sep 13, 2011)

Akinsomo said:


> A company in canada has given me appointment offer, and they apply for my LMO going to twelve weeks now , and i have not heard anything from them, anybody in the house have an ideal?


It took me 9 weeks to get my LMO, but I have heard that it took some others more than 12 weeks. I would be very surprised if you don't hear back in the next week or two. After that amount of time (13-14 weeks), you should call your employer and ask them to enquire about the status of the LMO application.


----------

